

An Internet 100 times as fast: A new network design could boost capacity - chmike
http://www.physorg.com/news196940134.html

======
shaddi
Essentially they're creating dedicated circuits between two endpoints to
eliminate store-and-forward delay at backbone routers.

I think the title overdoes the impact of this: this isn't the kind of
technology that is going to hook end systems to the core of the Internet, and
this approach prevents routing from being done at the network level. I could
imagine some kind of overlay routing scheme making use of this to connect
points _near_ the edge of the network. Or, as the article states, between big
datacenters.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
Sort of. Optical channel routers already exist. (I think they are even
commercially available from companies like Infinera.) This work appears to
address management protocols that rapidly redirect optical channels based on
network traffic needs.

I am suspicious of the touted throughput increase, at least for personal
applications. The public Internet tends to be dominated by _ad hoc_ video and
audio loads, which are fairly predictable in aggregate. There probably are
some commercial users (like TV networks) who have bursty 100+ Gbps loads that
could benefit, but most of them will want to purchase dedicated links.

------
JoelMcCracken
totally unrelated, but when I clicked this link, the colors/layout made me
think it was digg. If anyone in charge of the site sees this, something really
should be done about it. Digg is really a terrible thing to be associated
with.

